# My Black Diamond Rhom



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

hello guy







, this is my black diamond rhombeus.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful fish ya got there my friend


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful diamond rhom you got there (even with the chimple!..







)...He rocks like a HUEY LEWIS AND THE NEWS concert!!....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a badass rhom!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice, looks like a diamond


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice coloring and perfect shape.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Bello Salvo..................!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

4th pic is my fav.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Real nice diamond rhom you got there pal


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice lookin' rhom


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank's guy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking rhom


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Four new pics


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

If your brave enough and if it bothers you, you can probably cut that chimple off


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

no do not bother me, live is less apparent than in the photos


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice colour on the gill plate... and the aquascape looks wonderful... any full tank shots


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

bob351 said:


> nice colour on the gill plate... and the aquascape looks wonderful... any full tank shots


Thank you


----------



## jossy metallico (May 30, 2011)

Nice rhomb


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRAVISSIMO!....


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Da said:


> BRAVISSIMO!....


perfect italian congrats

thx


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Really nice colours on this rhom...I think the chimple gives him character, it's like battle wounds


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Great looking Rhom you have there


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks a lot guys, I try to raise him the best


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

New video


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Your rhom looks still small enough to remove that chimple with relative ease.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I love those Red Eyes,OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank


----------

